

Ask HN: Any hackers in the Middle East? - Tzunamitom

Trying to gauge the demand for a meetup...
======
amgadabdo
hi i want to ask about how i can being to be hacker what the language i should
have and i need advice from you ? thank you very much :)

~~~
Tzunamitom
Start by learning Troll++, it's pretty easy to pick up and provides a great
platform for hacking!

------
mvasilkov
Well, I'm in the Middle East right now, and I'm (kinda) hacker. Does this
answer your question, I don't know.

